# Sub(s) to match with my Klipsch's



## rocksnap (Sep 9, 2010)

Looking for a great sub(s) to match with my Klipsch RF-7 mains, RC-7 center, RS-7 side, Heresy rears. I am seriously leaning to the JL Fatham 113's since I have heard nothing but great stuff about them. So with that said, ruffly a $6500 budget, any recommendations as to other subs? I have a rather large room, 15x33 with a vaulted ceiling. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack. Those are great speakers. If that is the budget for the subs, you will be able to get great subs. I would recommend two SVS PB-13 Ultras with an AS-EQ1 Subwoofer EQ :hsd: . You'll be under budget & never look back.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The SVS recommendation is a great one. I would also check out the Seaton Submersive, Hsu Research Subwoofers, Epik, eD, and Paradigm's SUB-2 which you really only would need one of.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What's your AVR? You may not need the AES-EQ1.


----------



## rocksnap (Sep 9, 2010)

I have an older (8 year) Pioneer Elite 110w/per channel THX 7.1 receiver that I may have to upgrade due to lack of advanced input/outputs (HDMI). Time will tell...

I keep hearing about the fidelity of the JL Fatham-113's. I have also heard many good things about the HSU's and SVS's. But again, I hear again and again that the JL is THAT good.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

So, don't worry about buying a sub with a built in EQ, or a sub-specific external EQ. Tech like Audyssey's MultEQ XT32 should be in AVRs in your price range when the upgrade comes.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The JL is indeed a great Subwoofer, but the ones listed are up to notch. Especially the Paradigm SUB-2 which is amazing.
http://www.paradigm.com/products/paradigm-reference/subwoofer/signature-series/sub-2
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/au...eakers/paradigm-signature-sub-2-691179/review
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/subw...digm-reference-signature-sub-2-subwoofer.html
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

You have an awesome budget. I would buy three seaton submersives and never look back. I consider JL subs to be good but rather overpriced. you are definitely paying for a name brand there.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

First of all, with $6500 as a budget, the Sub2 may be a bit out of range as I think the list is $9K. That being said, I like the Seaton Submersive solution being proposed as well as the Epik, SVS and HSU's. You really can't go wrong with any of the recomendations being made.


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm assuming this isn't an AT setup......

If it is...I've always wanted to try 2 DTS-10 kits with 2 JTR Growlers as MBMs. 

If not, I'd look up funkywaves. Have him build you out 2-LMS5400s in whatever style enclosure you want and whatever wood/finish. Depending where you live, you are looking at roughly 4-5k max for probably the best sounding and looking subs.......


--The recommended above would you get you great extension--


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

HuskerOmaha said:


> If not, I'd look up funkywaves. Have him build you out 2-LMS5400s in whatever style enclosure you want and whatever wood/finish. Depending where you live, you are looking at roughly 4-5k max for probably the best sounding and looking subs.......
> 
> 
> --The recommended above would you get you great extension--


The FW 18s are probably the best subs out there 

But I do still think three submersives would be a better idea than two LMS-5400s, just because of room response.

Now three FW18s, or six... :hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd::hsd:


----------



## burokas (May 25, 2011)

BK Electronics, Monolith DF.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I could not be a bigger fan of the Submersive. I recommended it to a really close friend and he got 2. It really is one of the finest Subwoofers available and perhaps the best non DIY Subwoofer I have ever heard.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

